# The anti-smartphone



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2011)

https://www.johnsphones.com/


----------



## andyzee (Dec 12, 2011)

Are they out of business yet? :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 13, 2011)

I like the idea but a little too basic for me. I like my address book integrated. I mean... pen and paper? People looking to use that type of address book probably don't even have a cell phone.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 13, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I like the idea but a little too basic for me. I like my address book integrated. I mean... pen and paper? People looking to use that type of address book probably don't even have a cell phone.



Pen? Paper? What are these magical items you speak of?

I think the guy will have at least a small market as a novelty item.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll pass on this one.


----------



## soposkier (Dec 13, 2011)

seems a little expensive for what it is.


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not enamored with smart phones yet but this is too simple for me.  Agree that it seems expensive as well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2011)

soposkier said:


> seems a little expensive for what it is.





hammer said:


> I'm not enamored with smart phones yet but this is too simple for me.  Agree that it seems expensive as well.



I think it's for those people who are intentionally backwards and want to rub it in your face. Haha, look at this fancy phone I have that only make calls and has a paper address book. I'm so much cooler than you and your iPhone/Android.

It is pretty nice looking though. Especially the black.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2011)

I kind of like it as a concept, but will hate just about anyone I see with one. Except maybe my mother-in-law, who is right about that technological speed.


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> I kind of like it as a concept, but will hate just about anyone I see with one. Except maybe my mother-in-law, who is right about that technological speed.



Ditto on the in-laws.


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is where I thnk this phone has some great merit: 



> The speed-dial feature, which allows you to save speed-dial numbers under every number key, makes John’s Phone perfect as a kids’ cell phone.



This would be a good phone for kids.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> Ditto on the in-laws.



Yes , my mother in law is also technological inept.
 For years we've tried to get her up to date. She was still using a film camera a few years ago so we bought her a simple Kodak digital camera with printer. All she had to do was press one button to take the picture then plug the camera onto the printer and press one more button to print the picture. She couldn't even do that ! she still continues to use that f**ing film camera and bring the film to the drug store for developing
. 
Should have known better but we tried again - She was alwasy getting lost so we bought her a Garmin GPS, she refuses to use that too even though we showed her how. 

We did succeed this year with getting her to use email. It only took 5+ years of trying and days worth of lessions. 

I thought of her when I saw this phone!


----------



## darent (Dec 14, 2011)

I like that phone, mine is still gas powered and this one doesn't seem to have a fuel door.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2011)

darent said:


> I like that phone, mine is still gas powered and this one doesn't seem to have a fuel door.



:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Dec 15, 2011)

Are they out of business yet?


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2011)

Tracfones are cheaper and about as smart. Plus you can at least get a flip phone to avoid butt dialing.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

What about the Jitterbug


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> What about the Jitterbug



We've had serious discussions about getting that for the MiL.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 16, 2011)

Designed by the Dutch. Meh.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 19, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Designed by the Dutch. Meh.



Better than Breville's line- Designed in Australia.

So?


----------

